# My doggie



## Old Hipster

He will be 5 years old in August of this year. He is the best, smartest, sweetest dog I have ever had.

Fashion.. turn to the right...(with apologies to David Bowie)



Fashion.... turn to the left....



and just a few pics I have handy at work.


----------



## SeaBreeze

LOL, I saw him in your avatar and got an instant smile.  He's a little sweetie for sure! :love_heart:  Beep beep....beep beep....:jammin:


----------



## Old Hipster

SeaBreeze said:


> LOL, I saw him in your avatar and got an instant smile. He's a little sweetie for sure! :love_heart: Beep beep....beep beep....:jammin:


Yeah I'll be singing that in my head today too. 

Jetson is just the sweetest little doggie, we call him Sweets all the time. 

We took him to puppy school so he would be well socialized and he is, he likes everybody he comes in contact with, from babies on up to old folks.


----------



## Ozarkgal

OH, he's beautiful..great schnauzer face and body.  The black and silver are my favorites.  My girl Sylvie was a black and silver beauty.  I really miss her.  Thanks for posting those pics..that's my biggest smile for the day so far!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Oh yeah, OH.. and if he's ever doggienapped, call me first..LOL


----------



## Old Hipster

Thanks ladies, no matter how crappy of a day I have had at work my little doggie makes me smile when I get home.

I like the black and silver best too, but boy he sure has lightenend up, he was jet black and white for the first couple of years of his life, but he is more like a dark gray and white.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Aaaawwww what a gorgeous doggie, so cute with his doggles on_


----------



## Diwundrin

Those were on my wish list when I was able to have a dog again, I just like the sassyness about them.  Fate gave me Belle the JR but she has the sassyness in spades anyway so it was a good deal.


----------



## Casper

_*OH......he is such an adorable boy......:drool:
Love the photos.....*_:coolpics:


----------



## Old Hipster

Jillaroo said:


> _Aaaawwww what a gorgeous doggie, so cute with his doggles on_


I love that graphic!



Diwundrin said:


> Those were on my wish list when I was able to have a dog again, I just like the sassyness about them.  Fate gave me Belle the JR but she has the sassyness in spades anyway so it was a good deal.


We gave serious thought to a JR, they are such balls of fire and seem like they would be loads of fun.



TWHRider said:


> I hope he won't get mad at me for calling him a doll face but he is a doll face cutie-pa-tootie


Jetson is a ladies man so you can call him anything and he will love you.



Casper said:


> _*OH......he is such an adorable boy......:drool:
> Love the photos.....*_:coolpics:


 Thank you Casper, he is my little love bug


----------



## CeeCee

Aww...he is so cute!

My dog is smart and clever but not sweet at all!

i should have socialized him more in the beginning...he only likes family members, but I was living with The Jerk at the time and he didn't think so.


----------



## TICA

Sweet puppy!!!


----------



## Rainee

Lovely picture and I bet he is so intelligent he just looks like he knows what your talking about.. 
thanks for sharing.. last dog we had was a border collie , previous to that a German Shepherd.. lovely dogs both of them.. 
you little sweetie sure is a sweet doggie too good name for him..


----------



## Old Hipster

Rainee said:


> Lovely picture and I bet he is so intelligent he just looks like he knows what your talking about..
> thanks for sharing.. last dog we had was a border collie , previous to that a German Shepherd.. lovely dogs both of them..
> you little sweetie sure is a sweet doggie too good name for him..


I've had 3 German Shepherds over the decades, love those dogs to pieces. They are highly intelligent too, but I have to say Schnauzers are practically the Einsteins of the dog world, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Ozarkgal

OH...You're right about Schnauzers being intelligent..I just have to share this funny story about my first Schnauzer, Fritz, and I swear this is a true story.

Fritz was a consolation prize from my husband when a colt I raised unexpectedly died.  He helped me through the sadness of that, and we had a tight bond.  Fritz was very intelligent and seemed to just understand most things I told him to do. 

 When we began having the Sunday paper delivered, and the first Sunday it arrived, I opened the door and told Fritz  to go get the paper.  Fritz ran down the porch stairs into the middle of the yard and grabbed the paper.  It was a very large paper wrapped in a plastic bag.  He drug that paper all the way across the yard and up the flight of 8 stairs to the porch and presented it to me.  I was so impressed!

The next Sunday I opened the door and told him to go get the paper, he reluctantly headed down the stairs and with some coaxing grabbed the paper and pulled it over to the stairs.  With a lot more coaxing from me he pulled it up the first stair..but that was as far as he was going with it.  I conceded and went down and got the paper.

The next Sunday I opened the front door and told Fritz to go get the paper..He ran down the stairs, straight over to the paper, turned around, faced me and lifted his leg and pissed all over the paper, as if to say, "Get your own damned paper!"

That Sunday we came to a mutual understanding about that paper, I didn't ask him to get it, and he didn't ask to read it!

Fritz was the beginning of my love affair with Schnauzers so many years ago.


----------



## Old Hipster

That's too funny! I can see a Schnauzer doing that. 

Jetson understands so much it is like having a little person in a dog suit running around the house. We both talk to him like he understands everything and I think he does.

Here are a couple puppy pictures, notice how much he looks like his dad, the same mustache and all.


----------



## TICA

Handsome family you have there.


----------



## That Guy

Nice 'stache...


----------



## Old Hipster

Our little family says thanks you! :love_heart:


----------



## Katybug

Adorable, OH, and from my experiences with friend's Schnauzers, it's one of the best breeds out there.  He's cute as can be!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Two handsome fellows and I do see a strong family resemblance there.layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cool pics OH, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Gorgeous doggies OH and i had a Maltese that understood what i was saying to him, if i bought him a new toy and he was playing with his old toy i would ask him to go and get his new toy and he would, that is just one of many things i am sure he understood, this little guy loved music, Kylie Minogue and Enya were his favourites, do yours like music?  This is my little man i lost him in 2005_


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> OH...You're right about Schnauzers being intelligent..I just have to share this funny story about my first Schnauzer, Fritz, and I swear this is a true story.
> 
> Fritz was a consolation prize from my husband when a colt I raised unexpectedly died.  He helped me through the sadness of that, and we had a tight bond.  Fritz was very intelligent and seemed to just understand most things I told him to do.
> 
> When we began having the Sunday paper delivered, and the first Sunday it arrived, I opened the door and told Fritz  to go get the paper.  Fritz ran down the porch stairs into the middle of the yard and grabbed the paper.  It was a very large paper wrapped in a plastic bag.  He drug that paper all the way across the yard and up the flight of 8 stairs to the porch and presented it to me.  I was so impressed!
> 
> The next Sunday I opened the door and told him to go get the paper, he reluctantly headed down the stairs and with some coaxing grabbed the paper and pulled it over to the stairs.  With a lot more coaxing from me he pulled it up the first stair..but that was as far as he was going with it.  I conceded and went down and got the paper.
> 
> The next Sunday I opened the front door and told Fritz to go get the paper..He ran down the stairs, straight over to the paper, turned around, faced me and lifted his leg and pissed all over the paper, as if to say, "Get your own damned paper!"
> 
> That Sunday we came to a mutual understanding about that paper, I didn't ask him to get it, and he didn't ask to read it!
> 
> Fritz was the beginning of my love affair with Schnauzers so many years ago.




That is a great story and you told it well!


----------



## Katybug

Jillaroo said:


> _Gorgeous doggies OH and i had a Maltese that understood what i was saying to him, if i bought him a new toy and he was playing with his old toy i would ask him to go and get his new toy and he would, that is just one of many things i am sure he understood, this little guy loved music, Kylie Minogue and Enya were his favourites, do yours like music?  This is my little man i lost him in 2005_



Jill, he's beautiful.  Looks exactly like my friend's Maltese that is now *21 years old!*I've never heard of a dog living that long. Of course, he can't hear, can't see, can't walk more that a few steps at a time.  But she maintains he's in no pain so she's not even considering putting him down, tho her vet recommends it. Poor baby has such a sad quality of life.

On a more positive note, they all look the same, precious lil white balls of fluff and have adorable personalities.  I know you miss your boy.


----------



## Old Hipster

Jillaroo said:


> _Gorgeous doggies OH and i had a Maltese that understood what i was saying to him, if i bought him a new toy and he was playing with his old toy i would ask him to go and get his new toy and he would, that is just one of many things i am sure he understood, this little guy loved music, Kylie Minogue and Enya were his favourites, do yours like music?  This is my little man i lost him in 2005_


He was as cute as a button Jilli and I feel for you, nothing can ever fill the hole they leave in our hearts, minds and souls, nothing like a sweet little doggie. 

Jetson doesn't pay any attention to music that I've noticed, but he is the same way with his toys, he knows what a "new toy" is too.

--------------------------------------------------
Wow Katy, that is one old doggie, 21 yrs old, but it does sounds like he is about ready to move on. It's hard no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Chipper loves new toys, too. I used to take him along with me to the thrift store when we lived in Idaho, and it was safe to do so. he would wait patiently for me to return to the car, so he could see if there was anything new for him. If I said  "Chipper, there's a new toy !", he would spin and jump and nose through the bag until I got his toy out for him. (He loved the little stuffed ones that "talk" the very best)
If I didn't find anything that trip, and said "sorry, Chipper, no toys this time", he would put his little head down, and curl up sadly on the car seat , looking glum, just like a little child would do.

I think his most favorite toy was his Elmo doll, and he would dig at Elmo's tummy until the doll would tell him "Elmo LOVES you !" in that cute Elmo voice. Elmo even went with us in Chipper's car seat when we went somewhere in the mini-van.

View attachment 4620


----------



## Old Hipster

Too Cute. Chipper is adorable. We have a seat like that for Jetson too. I feel better having him safe in that.


----------



## CeeCee

I knew a schnauzer named Fritz...very smart dog!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Chipper is very cute HFL, does he wear a harness too when in the car seat?_


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Jillaroo, I haven't used a harness with the car seat, and now he ususally just sits beside me on the seat instead, or even perches on my shoulder sometimes. 
Since we are living in town now, I seldom take him along, unless I am going yardsaling, or somewhere that I know I can watch him.  There is too much chance of him being stolen out of the car otherwise, so even though I enjoy having him along with me, it is much safer for him to wait at home.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Funny story OG, my kiddo fetches the morning paper daily,  as did our other schnauzer before him...but never took a piddle on it, LOL!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yes, Fritz seems is a common schnauzer name.  The next schnauzer I got was named Shotz after Shotz brewery where Lavern and Shirley worked, you guys remember the old sitcome Laverne and Shirley, I know...this came to be because my horse show friend that I travelled around with bought two Australian Shepard girl pups at a horse show.  When we got home Mr. O said she should name them Laverne and Shirley, so she did.  Not too long afterward we got Shotz and I was trying to think of a name when it suddenly came to me.  It was a German name, which I wanted and fit in with Lavern and Shirley.

All of my schnauzers have been nuts about riding in the car. I don't seat belt them in, which I absolutely know should do.  My poodle friend has car seats similar to yours HFL for all three poodies, and they are wonderful.  Chipper is so adorable in that seat with his Elmo.

One word of caution I would like to share is not to let your dogs ride in the front seat if there is any danger of the airbags going off.  Some are set not to go off unless there is over 40 pounds in the seat, and some can be manually turned off.  Those things exploding can kill a small dog.  This is especially true if you are holding the dog in your lap, as the bag will hit the dog before you.

Jilly, your little man was so cute. I know how much you must miss him.  They always leave such a hole in our heart when the go.


----------



## Casper

_*HFL.....Chipper is such a sweetie.....
:coolpics:*_


----------



## Old Hipster

The day we brought Jetson home.








Looking for a toy.






killing a duck






Mini Snoozer


----------



## Katybug

He is adorable, you can tell he is one loved pup!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Jetson is one adorable puppy.  There is nothing cuter on earth than a schnauzer puppy....stop it, I'm getting puppy fever!


----------



## Old Hipster

He was the best damn puppy too, we had to drive home about 50 miles and he just sat on my lap or looked out the window and was as happy as a clam. 

I can well remember bringing home other pups and they cried and whined all the way home.

He was so little we wanted to call him Mr. Peanut.


----------



## Jackie22

He is one cute pup, OH...what would we do without our dogs?  They bring such joy to our lives.


----------



## Old Hipster

Jackie22 said:


> He is one cute pup, OH...what would we do without our dogs?  They bring such joy to our lives.


I can't be without a dog in my life. It simply is not an option.


----------



## nan

Aaww,he's a real sweetie.


----------



## Bullie76

Good pictures. I'm more of a big dog kind of guy for now as I like to go hiking and my mutt encourages me to get on the trail regularly. But later on I think I would enjoy a smaller dog. Here is a pic of my dog on the trail we frequent.....


----------



## Old Hipster

I love big dogs too, we had 3 German Shepherds over the decades.

Our last dog was a Scottie and she would retrieve sticks in a river. She loved it.

Here's Jetson and some other Schnauzers we met camping one Fall in Idaho.


----------



## jrfromafar

I love my girlies though they look quite surley...


----------



## Old Hipster

They look cranky. Beautiful dogs though. Are they Coonhounds? We have 2 Bluetick Coonhounds just down the block from us.


----------



## jrfromafar

Old Hipster said:


> They look cranky. Beautiful dogs though. Are they Coonhounds? We have 2 Bluetick Coonhounds just down the block from us.



No not coon hounds, Louisiana Catahoula Leopard dogs - best friends I've ever had..

http://youtu.be/EMQPDO969_g


----------



## jrfromafar

One is the mama - which one ??? Only their hair dresser knows for sure


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 4770

We always had large dogs when the kids were growing up, and over the years, we had several Great Danes; which are one of my most favorite dogs. Now, I just have Chipper and Tootsie, the Heeler/terrier cross, and they are about as large a dog as i want to have. With my bad balance, all it would take is a full sized dog crashing into me, and I would be toppling headfirst onto the floor, and they are just to big for me to deal with anymore.
Tootsie thinks she is the family guard dog (all 12 lbs of her), and of course, Chipper just thinks he is our Furry Kid; so he expects to be pampered all the time.
I couldn't imagine life without a dog, either. They are just such a joy in my life.
We cared for a friend's Mini-Schnauzer for a while, and she was an absolutely wonderful dog. Mossy was as smart as a whip, and she even caught the rodents she found outside.
Poodles have always been my favorite though, and some times I think I want another one, even though I know I don't need any more dogs.

Here is a picture of Miss Tootsie, the Heeler mix.


----------



## That Guy

I love the expression on Miss Tootsie's face.  Says "DOG" all the way.


----------



## Bullie76

jrfromafar said:


> I love my girlies though they look quite surley...



Love the eyes.


----------



## jrfromafar

Bullie76 said:


> Love the eyes.



She's got what the Indians called 'spirit' eyes' 
Here's a pic when she was a pup


----------



## Ina

Jr. she is a beautiful! What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Old Hipster

Miss Tootsie is adorable.

Yes the eyes are great! Must be the pup.


----------



## Gracie

Awwww!!! He is precious!


----------



## jrfromafar

Thank you !! She's a Catahoula - I posted a YouTube above this post that explains the history of the Catahoula. State dog of Louisiana!


----------

